# Another UGJ discussion



## armenhamer (Feb 21, 2008)

I recently set up a new tank with a UGJ system. The tank is a 140 gallon high tank. I put together a 2 zone jet system. Each zone has 6 jets. I hooked up my powerheads at 300gph each and i am woefully dissapointed. The tank took alot of planning and in my opinion it is just beautiful. I have 2 canister filters on it. An FX5 and a unimax plus700. Serious filtration. The FX5 uses the predrilled holes in the bottem of the tank for the intakes and the overflow as the return. The unimax uses the over the rim connections for intake and return. How big a power head do I need on each zone to move the poop to the intakes? I just ordered a RIO 900 gph to try out. They are not cheap so Iwant to try it out on one side before I invest in the other side. Any thoughts on this? I plan on posting pictures of my final setup soon. I realize not everyone will like it. Im sure that everyone will appreciate the work that it took. It"s my favorite tank so far. I love seeing all of the tanks posted on this site and I am happy to share mine with you. Thankyou all for all your input and support.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

what size of pvc did you use?at 300gph through 6 jets without taking all the 90 degree fittings or t's in to account, you only have 50gph per jet.most aim for at least 100-150 gph per jet.plus having a tall tank would meen you might need even more.also check your jet placement.if one jet is really flowing and the others aren't you may need to adjust the lay out.i hope your not all set up,i fill the tank and check flow etc,before i add the sand or rocks.how long is your tank?sometimes a cross tube instead of just a big loop will help even out the flow.


----------



## armenhamer (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick feedback. The tank is 5 feet long and 30 inches high. unfortunatly the tank is all set up and running. I am hoping the 900 gph rio power heasd will do the trick. It is 2 seperate loops 6 jets each.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

that pump is a step in the right direction.is it in tank or are you plumbing it from a sump?just wondering because of the head height will decrease the gph.just so i can beat someone to it,pics please


----------



## armenhamer (Feb 21, 2008)

The powerheads are located inside the tank. I setup the jets in what I believe to be the best positions to get around rocks and stuff.I think the diameter of the pvc is 5/8. it could be 1/2 inch though.It is standard white in color. I plan on posting pics tonight or tomorrow. I need my kids help with it the first time. I read alot of your postings from monster fish rescue and I have looked at your site. I hope to join soon. You are doing a great service as their is a big need for fish rescue for many reasons.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

im not the one who is doing the monster fish rescue,i wish but i don't have the room.i have the link incase some sees it and hasn't been to the site.tfg or thefishguy is the one who saves the monsters.hes a moderator on this board.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Not sure if you've read my article on how my UGJ has gone. I had 8 jets on a single system powered by two cap 3600's. Ordered my from here: http://www.kensfish.com/powerheads.html

These are 947GPH and Id say with the 8 jets I got they blow JUST enough. If I were to have 12 Jets Id definitely want another cap 3600. 4 is the most Id want these pipes running.

Check out my post in this thread for an idea on how I improved the flow rate of my jets. I'm going to do up a formal article hopefully within a week or so that will have pictures showing you exactly how it looks and works but for now this is all I got. I just did this and it worked wonders for my flow rate.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Let me know if you have questions on doing it. The bad part is, yes, you would have to rip it out from the bottom of your tank to make the adjustments. I had to do it, it took 2 days to get it back in there. Its amazing how confident I am in getting the exact flow rate I want each jet to have using this idea, though. (assuming you have a powerhead that is appropriate as well.)

The caps I got are energy efficient and not as expensive as other ones. You might have to find some fittings at your local hardware store but the ones they come with are very nice but just a diff diameter than the ones on my jet pipes.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

any updates armen :-?


----------



## armenhamer (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey fishwolfe sorry I havent posted my progress. This weekend I plan on digging into the tank again to make improvements. Ill be sure to post the outcome and probably seek more advice. thanks


----------

